# ICH9/AHCI/SATA2 plus GSATA(JMicron) onboard Complications...

## stardotstar

Hi all, really need help on this one.

My understanding of ata is improving at a great rate at the moment because I am wrangling my new P35 gigabyte Mobo and several Sata2 disks.

I must be missing something fundamental because I can't fathom the following:

1) The mobo describes the port numbers of the orange coloured SATA connectors as 0,1 and 4,5 and the purple GSATA Connectors as 0,1 - so where are 2,3???  Is it something to do with the legacy IDE connector on the mobo being assigned the middle pair of pci addresses?

2) I have the option to put the ICH9 and GSATA connectors into AHCI mode and the ICH9 0,1 pair into Native or Legacy IDE; I have selected all AHCI and 0,1 in Native

3) BIOS sees all the drives:

Intel ICH9

0: 500GB Samsung

1: 500GB Samsung

4: 500GB Samsung

5: Pioneer DVD

JMicron/GSATA

0: 80GB Seagate

1: Pioneer BD

I have this configuration because I can only boot the live CD 2007.0 on the BD Disc with it plugged into the GSATA ports - the system hangs on "Updating DMI Pool" with any attempt to boot from the ICH9 ports.

So far so good anyway; I am able to launch into 2007.0 and yet the second set of ICH9 drives (Samsung 500 and Pioneer Optical) are not found...

In the end I can only see

/dev/sda [samsung 500]

/dev/sdb [samsung 500]

/dev/sdd [seagate 80]

/dev/sr0 [Pioneer BD/LiveCD]

I did a basic search for why I might be missing a second pair of ICH9 disks but am drawing a blank...

Here is some information from my research:

```

/dev/sda:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         

   Serial Number:      S0MUJ1EQ163288      

   Firmware Revision:  CR100-12

Transport: Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5

Standards:

   Supported: 8 7 6 5 

   Likely used: 8

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  976771055

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      476938 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      500106 MBytes (500 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = ?

   Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 udma7 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   64-bit World wide name

      *   WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE command

      *   Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

          DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

      supported: enhanced erase

   168min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 168min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Checksum: correct

```

```

/dev/sdb:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         

   Serial Number:      S0MUJ1EQ163276      

   Firmware Revision:  CR100-12

Transport: Serial, ATA8-AST, SATA 1.0a, SATA II Extensions, SATA Rev 2.5

Standards:

   Supported:a

   Likely used: 8

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  268435455

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  976773168

   device size with M = 1024*1024:      476940 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:      500107 MBytes (500 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = ?

   Recommended acoustic management value: 254, current value: 0

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 udma7 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

      *   SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   NOP cmd

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

          Automatic Acoustic Management feature set

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   64-bit World wide name

      *   WRITE_UNCORRECTABLE command

      *   Segmented DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Host-initiated interface power management

      *   Phy event counters

          DMA Setup Auto-Activate optimization

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

      supported: enhanced erase

   168min for SECURITY ERASE UNIT. 168min for ENHANCED SECURITY ERASE UNIT.

Checksum: correct

```

```

/dev/sdd:

ATA device, with non-removable media

   Model Number:       ST380815AS                              

   Serial Number:      5QZ3X175

   Firmware Revision:  3.AAD   

Standards:

   Supported: 7 6 5 4 

   Likely used: 7

Configuration:

   Logical      max   current

   cylinders   16383   16383

   heads      16   16

   sectors/track   63   63

   --

   CHS current addressable sectors:   16514064

   LBA    user addressable sectors:  156299375

   LBA48  user addressable sectors:  156299375

   device size with M = 1024*1024:       76318 MBytes

   device size with M = 1000*1000:       80025 MBytes (80 GB)

Capabilities:

   LBA, IORDY(can be disabled)

   Queue depth: 32

   Standby timer values: spec'd by Standard, no device specific minimum

   R/W multiple sector transfer: Max = 16   Current = ?

   Recommended acoustic management value: 208, current value: 0

   DMA: mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

        Cycle time: min=120ns recommended=120ns

   PIO: pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

        Cycle time: no flow control=120ns  IORDY flow control=120ns

Commands/features:

   Enabled   Supported:

          SMART feature set

          Security Mode feature set

      *   Power Management feature set

      *   Write cache

      *   Look-ahead

      *   Host Protected Area feature set

      *   WRITE_BUFFER command

      *   READ_BUFFER command

      *   DOWNLOAD_MICROCODE

          SET_MAX security extension

      *   48-bit Address feature set

      *   Device Configuration Overlay feature set

      *   Mandatory FLUSH_CACHE

      *   FLUSH_CACHE_EXT

      *   SMART error logging

      *   SMART self-test

      *   General Purpose Logging feature set

      *   SATA-I signaling speed (1.5Gb/s)

      *   SATA-II signaling speed (3.0Gb/s)

      *   Native Command Queueing (NCQ)

      *   Phy event counters

          Device-initiated interface power management

      *   Software settings preservation

Security: 

   Master password revision code = 65534

      supported

   not   enabled

   not   locked

   not   frozen

   not   expired: security count

   not   supported: enhanced erase

Checksum: correct

```

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation DRAM Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Root Port (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00009000-00009fff

   Memory behind bridge: e4000000-e7ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dff00000

   Capabilities: [88] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [140] Unknown (5)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at d000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 20

   I/O ports at d100 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d500 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5006

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   Memory at ea304000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device a002

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 14

   Memory at ea300000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [60] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [70] Express Unknown type IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [130] Unknown (5)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00008000-00008fff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000a000-0000afff

   Memory behind bridge: ea000000-ea0fffff

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: e8000000-e9ffffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-0000000080000000

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+) IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit- Queue=0/0 Enable+

   Capabilities: [90] #0d [0000]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [180] Unknown (5)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   I/O ports at d200 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at d300 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5004

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 18

   I/O ports at d400 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [50] #13 [0306]

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5006

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 19

   Memory at ea305000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=32

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: ea100000-ea1fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000ea200000-00000000ea200000

   Capabilities: [50] #0d [0000]

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 8f [Master SecP SecO PriP PriO])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

   I/O ports at d600 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d700 [size=4]

   I/O ports at d800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at d900 [size=4]

   I/O ports at da00 [size=16]

   I/O ports at db00 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] #13 [0306]

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation SMBus Controller (rev 02)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 5001

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 10

   Memory at ea306000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 0500 [size=32]

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b002

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 15

   I/O ports at dd00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at de00 [size=4]

   I/O ports at df00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e100 [size=16]

   I/O ports at e200 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [b0] #13 [0306]

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0421 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device 344c

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 11

   Memory at e6000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at e4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at e7000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [68] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/0 Enable-

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting

   Capabilities: [600] Unknown (11)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint IRQ 1

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a100 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a200 [size=8]

   I/O ports at a300 [size=4]

   I/O ports at a400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device e000

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

   Memory at e9000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 80000000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [48] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [50] Message Signalled Interrupts: 64bit+ Queue=0/1 Enable-

   Capabilities: [60] Express Endpoint IRQ 0

   Capabilities: [84] Vendor Specific Information

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [12c] Virtual Channel

   Capabilities: [148] Device Serial Number 68-81-ec-10-00-00-00-00

   Capabilities: [154] Power Budgeting

05:00.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 21

   I/O ports at c000 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

05:00.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61) (prog-if 00 [UHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at c100 [size=32]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

05:00.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63) (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 18

   Memory at ea108000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 2

05:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

   Subsystem: D-Link System Inc DWL-G510 Rev C

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 32, IRQ 15

   Memory at ea100000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

   Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Unknown device 6607

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at ea200000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

   Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc. Unknown device 6607

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 32, IRQ 10

   Memory at ea201000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

   Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

```

I can see that lspci gives me two pairs of Intel IDE interfaces but maybe only the first pair is being detected/loaded??

I want to be able to use native SATA for all these devices and don't see any reason why I wont be able to since even if the Optical drives are not 3Gb/s the ports support 1.5Gb/s without configuration.

Where do I go from here guys??

TIA Will

----------

## d2_racing

Can you try the latest SystemRescueCD to boot your Gentoo box, because it's Gentoo based and it's a minimal CD with extra tools.

----------

## stardotstar

Roger that; wilco.

Will

----------

## d2_racing

No problem, and if your box is not properly detecting your device, we will figure it out  :Smile: 

----------

## stardotstar

Well, the systemrescue cd is a revelation.  Fantastic tool.

First of all, it is detecting the nVidia 8400GS as the 8500GT but wizard starts X in the optimal mode which is most encouraging!

now to my devices.

I will need some help interpreting some of this but thankfully now I am on the box and on the net I can paste up some details directly.

here is lspci

```

05:30 root@sysresccd /dev % lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express DRAM Controller (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31/P35/P31 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 02)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8500 GT (rev a1)

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

03:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

05:00.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

05:00.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 61)

05:00.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. USB 2.0 (rev 63)

05:01.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2561/RT61 rev B 802.11g

05:02.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)

05:02.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)

```

In stark contrast to the previous lspci I seem to be looking clearly at the Intel 4 Port SATA ICH9 AHCI Interface! That's good.

```
05:33 root@sysresccd /dev % lspci -v -s 00:1f.2

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IB (ICH9) 4 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b005

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 218

        I/O ports at e600 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e700 [size=4]

        I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

        I/O ports at e900 [size=4]

        I/O ports at ea00 [size=32]

        Memory at ea306000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] Message Signalled Interrupts: Mask- 64bit- Queue=0/4 Enable+

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA <?>

        Capabilities: [b0] PCIe advanced features <?>

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

...

05:34 root@sysresccd /dev % lspci -v -s 03:00.0

03:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Giga-byte Technology Unknown device b000

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

        Memory at ea000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

```

what devices can I see? (please point me to a better way of checking if you can...}

```

05:35 root@sysresccd /dev % ls /dev/sd*

/dev/sda  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdc  /dev/sdd  /dev/sdd1  /dev/sdd2  /dev/sdd3

05:38 root@sysresccd /dev % hdparm -i /dev/sd*

/dev/sda:

 Model=SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         , FwRev=CR100-12, SerialNo=S0MUJ1EQ203626

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?0?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdb:

 Model=SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         , FwRev=CR100-12, SerialNo=S0MUJ1EQ163288

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?0?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdc:

 Model=SAMSUNG HD501LJ                         , FwRev=CR100-12, SerialNo=S0MUJ1EQ163276

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=34902, SectSize=554, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=16384kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?0?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=268435455

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdd:

 Model=ST380815AS                              , FwRev=3.AAD   , SerialNo=            5QZ3X175

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156299375

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdd1:

 Model=ST380815AS                              , FwRev=3.AAD   , SerialNo=            5QZ3X175

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156299375

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdd2:

 Model=ST380815AS                              , FwRev=3.AAD   , SerialNo=            5QZ3X175

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156299375

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sdd3:

 Model=ST380815AS                              , FwRev=3.AAD   , SerialNo=            5QZ3X175

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs RotSpdTol>.5% }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=?16?

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156299375

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5

 AdvancedPM=no WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

brilliant!

```
06:47 root@sysresccd /root % hdparm -Tt /dev/sd*

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   9208 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4612.62 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  248 MB in  3.01 seconds =  82.51 MB/sec

/dev/sdb:

 Timing cached reads:   9144 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4580.06 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  254 MB in  3.02 seconds =  84.20 MB/sec

/dev/sdc:

 Timing cached reads:   8888 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4451.72 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  240 MB in  3.02 seconds =  79.47 MB/sec

/dev/sdd:

 Timing cached reads:   9442 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4729.82 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  186 MB in  3.01 seconds =  61.71 MB/sec

/dev/sdd1:

 Timing cached reads:   9632 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4824.80 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   38 MB in  0.62 seconds =  61.57 MB/sec

/dev/sdd2:

 Timing cached reads:   9754 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4886.09 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  192 MB in  3.02 seconds =  63.50 MB/sec

/dev/sdd3:

 Timing cached reads:   9246 MB in  2.00 seconds = 4631.02 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  194 MB in  3.02 seconds =  64.28 MB/sec
```

not sure how these benchmarks look to the experienced eye - good enough for HTPC?  The seagate is to be the system disk and the samsungs are thrash/media disks.

now ... optical

```

05:40 root@sysresccd /dev % hdparm -i /dev/sr*

/dev/sr0:

 Model=PIONEER DVD-RW  DVR-215                 , FwRev=1.06    , SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=13395, BuffSize=64kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

/dev/sr1:

 Model=PIONEER BD-ROM  BDC-202                 , FwRev=1.01    , SerialNo=

 Config={ Fixed Removeable DTR<=5Mbs DTR>10Mbs nonMagnetic }

 RawCHS=0/0/0, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=0

 BuffType=13395, BuffSize=64kB, MaxMultSect=0

 (maybe): CurCHS=0/0/0, CurSects=0, LBA=yes, LBAsects=0

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 *udma4

 AdvancedPM=no

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-3,4,5

 * signifies the current active mode

```

bl00dy brilliant!

So... rescue cd has everything basically sorted out!

Now I just need some basic assistance converting the information learned here to the Gentoo 2007.0 install process and I should be a happy camper...  Will be definitely worth a write up on this board - the Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3.

Can you see anything else I should take into account when building a Gentoo Base System via the handbook?  I have built a few Gentoo systems and rolled more than a handful of kernels but I would appreciate some guidance on how to take a known working config such as is detected by the RescueCD and then translate it to an optimal system build in accordance with the Handbook process.  ie what modules and drivers will I need to load (and what that are loaded by the RescueCD won't I need) and how to tell?

```

05:40 root@sysresccd /dev % lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  259524  14

nfsd                  212208  13

auth_rpcgss            44064  1 nfsd

exportfs                8704  1 nfsd

nvidia               6219984  0

arc4                    6016  2

ecb                     7552  2

blkcipher              10884  1 ecb

rt61pci                26752  0

rt2x00pci              14080  1 rt61pci

rt2x00lib              27520  2 rt61pci,rt2x00pci

crc_itu_t               6144  1 rt2x00lib

rfkill                 11412  1 rt2x00lib

input_polldev           8968  1 rt2x00lib

mac80211              137744  2 rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

cfg80211               13192  1 mac80211

eeprom_93cx6            6272  1 rt61pci

parport_pc             30500  0

parport                38600  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  7040  0

button                 12432  0

i2c_i801               12688  0

i2c_core               26624  2 nvidia,i2c_i801

iTCO_wdt               15908  0

iTCO_vendor_support     7812  1 iTCO_wdt

serio_raw              10756  0

xfs                   498456  0

nfs                   242060  0

nfs_acl                 7552  2 nfsd,nfs

lockd                  65416  3 nfsd,nfs

sunrpc                175516  10 nfsd,auth_rpcgss,nfs,nfs_acl,lockd

jfs                   169708  0

raid10                 26112  0

raid456               125456  0

async_tx                6656  1 raid456

async_memcpy            6016  1 raid456

async_xor               6784  1 raid456

xor                    17800  2 raid456,async_xor

raid1                  26112  0

raid0                  11904  0

dm_snapshot            21156  0

dm_mirror              25728  0

dm_mod                 57536  2 dm_snapshot,dm_mirror

scsi_wait_scan          5376  0
```

Is it just the "used" ones in lsmod ?  and can i get a good base .config and xorg.conf from this state?

I was beginning to think I would start tearing hair out...   :Smile: 

Thanks 

Will

----------

## Monkeh

You're 'missing' ports on your ICH9 because.. you have an ICH9. The crippled, 'standard' version which only supports four ports. The ICH9R handles six. The missing ports are because they use the same board layout with both versions.

----------

## stardotstar

Thanks for that clarification Monkeh; that is why to get 6 sata on the gigabyte P35 board they add the JMicron (GSATA) ones...  Why they do that?  Is it just to make a price point difference between the DS3 and DS3R??

----------

## d2_racing

So good luck with your installation  :Smile: 

----------

## Monkeh

 *stardotstar wrote:*   

> Thanks for that clarification Monkeh; that is why to get 6 sata on the gigabyte P35 board they add the JMicron (GSATA) ones...  Why they do that?  Is it just to make a price point difference between the DS3 and DS3R??

 

The extra controller handles four ports total. Two are SATA, and the other two are the lone PATA channel (the ICH9 does not support PATA). The DS3R is identical except it has an ICH9R (two extra SATA ports and fakeRAID capability).

----------

